# Honey-Bladder Tumor



## Saddened (Apr 26, 2011)

Took my granddog to the VET last week and she has been diagnosed with an inoperable bladder tumor that is keeping her kidneys from working properly. We have her on 
Baytril (antibiotic), Tramadol (pain) and tomorrow we are starting her on Piroxicam (anti-inflammatory). The vet says this should help reduce the size of the tumor and she has about 6 months left. Have been reading articles on diet and nutrition that possibly could extend her life and it would be quality life to about a year. Anyone with any experience on this. This is the first puppy my daughter had after she graduated from college, she is a rescue dog and we all love her so very, very much. Don't want to keep her in pain, but don't want to just give up either, any advice will be appreciated!:frown:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry. It's so difficult to go through a dog's illness. It's very hard to know when you've done all you could, is she comfortable, etc.

Have you gotten a second opinion? That would be my first step. It usually doesn't cost too much to get a consultation.

i can't really give any good medical/food advice, just wanted to say there is support for you here.


----------



## Saddened (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks so much, unfortunately my daughter's husband isn't as willing to do things like I would, he just wants her to live her 6 months w/out pain and then that would be it (he is going to buy her steak as a treat!), so it is difficult to make suggestions. This also brings back memories, as 3 years ago I had to have my Chocolate Lab put to sleep due to cancer, and this brings back lots of memories. I am just trying to do research to present to them questions I would like for my daughter to ask the vet, as she wants to do everything she can for her.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Even more difficult when it's not your dog to make decisions for. I know that sometimes there are things to do, and sometimes it's better to just make sure they are comfortable, and well-loved. And it's not always easy to know when to do what.

i have only been feeding my dogs raw food for a couple of weeks. so I'm not in any position to say much about it, but I am a believer now - I agree that giving her healthy food, easy to digest, sure couldn't hurt anything. I'm not sure a steak would be that helpful, as it's pretty hard to digest. I was told when I started feeding raw that I can't feed beef for awhile, we have to work up to it.

Or maybe homemade cooked food, if raw food is out of the question. Would your daughter be willing to change her diet?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

The raw diet is easier on the system overall. But is her immune system healthy for it?

6 months isn't a lot of time. I'm really not trying to be blunt or brutal but you have to do whats best for her. If you think changing her diet would benefit her and prolong her quality of life, I am completely for it. If you think it would make things more complicated and stress her system, I understand that too. Since she is not yours to decide for, that makes it even harder. 

Either way, I wish you the best of luck for her. Make her as comfortable as possible in these next few months. Cherish every moment.


----------

